# Military BC-669 in Merchant Marine Use?



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

Hi,

A few years ago I acquired a American BC-669 transmitter/receiver dating from WW2 and in excellent condition. These sets were designed for artillery support and came in two crates with all the accessories. The seller (in France) told me that the set was from a cache that had been used in the French MM for auxilary sets and in a lot of instances never actually issued. The fact that the set has been professionally re-lettered in French inside and out seems to support that story a little but I was wondering if anyone ever came across the set in MM use or even had a photo of one on a vessel? After the war, I believe the sets were sold in the US by the makers, Hallicrafters. 

The BC-669 is an R/T only set, covering about 1.7 to 4 MHz and uses a pair of 807s modulated by a quad of 6L6s. 

Any info appreciated! Google will throw up several images of the set. 

S2004


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I thought the opposition considered MIMCO stuff for artillery support - muzzle loaded!


----------

